# DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

This is a write up for those that are installing a USRT intake manifold on their ABA 2.0 OBDII with no secondary air injection. The VR6 throttle cable has already been installed.
Disclaimer: If you decide to do this procedure, then do so at your own risk. The writer doesn’t hold liability in any form.
First thing you want to do is remove the air box.
Start by removing the rubber straps on the side and disconnect all vacuum lines. Next step remove the MAF and intake tube. Gently pull air box from fender. 








Next step is to move to the throttle body and disconnect the vacuum line intake tube and wires. 








After that you want to disconnect throttle body cable. To take the tension off of the cable twist the black cable guide clockwise, while holding it with your other hand to pull the cable out.








Don’t loose this little rusty clip or you won’t be going anywhere. The rubber grommet on the cable just slides out of the hook. After doing that you are going to remove the throttle body there are four bolts.








Next thing is to get ready to remove the upper intake manifold by removing the brake boost hose on the right. On the left side remove fuel regulator vacuum, vacuum line from the air box, and temp sensor plug.
















there are seven bolts to remove the upper intake manifold five on the front side and two on the back side connected to a bracket that can be removed. 








The fuel rail has four wire plugs and two bolts one on each side remove them all and put them to the side. Important when trying to pull out the fuel rail and injectors don’t just yank on it. You want to make a circular motion with the entire rail and gently pull and it should come right out. If it doesn’t then you may want to spray a little bit of lube. For good measure I plugged the lower intake so nothing would end up in my head.
























The lower intake has eight bolts four on top and four underneath the runners. When removing the lower bolts on the manifold it help to get the crankcase vent hose out of the way. 
















When you pull the gasket off the head some may stick to it so you can take a razor blade at a low angle and carefully scrape it off or use a real fine sand paper. Making sure you don’t make deep marks or gashes in the head.








Now go find that old upper intake manifold that you have thrown in the trash and get your temp sensor back.








When connecting the barb fittings I found it easer to put them in the order found bellow. When doing so use plumbers tape to prevent vacuum leaks. 








Now its time to put the SRI on using a new gasket line the SRI up with the head and start all four bolts before tightening down. Before putting it on I pulled the injector wires between the runners on the right. When putting the lower bolts in I found it easer to use this combination of tools shown below. 
















Remember that crank case vent hose that was moved out of the way now is a good time to put it back in place or replace if broken.
Next thing you want to do is reinstall the fuel rail. To make this easer you want to put a small amount of lube in the injector o-ring. Again you want to be gentle with your fuel rail if it doesn’t press in with hand pressure then use a rubber mallet and tap it down. After that you are going to use the same two bolts as before for the fuel rail, but use the two nuts supplied and install them on the backside of the tabs.
























Next step is to hook up the brake boost vacuum line and fuel regulator line. For the brake booster line you will need a quarter inch hose about 8 inches long and a two hose clamps.
For the fuel pressure regulator hose you will need a new vacuum line about a foot long and you should still have the stock clamps. 
















The wires for the temp senor are going to be to short so you can do one of two things. First thing you could do is cut the two wires and extend them. Or what I choose to do is vary carefully cut back the old tape on the wire for the injectors and pull the temp senor wires out. If you choose either route make sure you rewrap them. 








When reinstalling the throttle I gave mine a good cleaning. First put the four bolts back in using a new throttle body gasket next reconnect the wire plug and vacuum line. After that use the same motion used before to remove the throttle cable to reinstall it. Placing rubber grommet back in its hook.
















On a side note you may have to slightly bend the dipstick tub forward. 
Now its time to hook up your new air filter I would recommend that you don’t get anything over 4 or 5 inches in length for fitment issues. Using your old intake tube carefully plan out cuts to make your new filter fit. When doing this make sure hook your MAF sensor back up. Below is a picture of what I came up with to make my filter fit which is way to big and made it to hard to work with smaller is better to a point in this case. 
If you are wondering what to do with the pvc valve you can put a filter on it. what I choose to do was take a hose and run it to the back/lower part of the engine bay with a filter on the end. Another option is to but USRT's new catch can.








No double check all of your work and make sure that it’s all-correct.
Picture of the finished goods.


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vwluger22)*

nice diy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (jtikompressor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtikompressor* »_nice diy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You beat me to it; I took like 60 pictures when I did mine, but got to lazy to sort through them and write up a diy.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (dubaffair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubaffair* »_
I agree! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You beat me to it; I took like 60 pictures when I did mine, but got to lazy to sort through them and write up a diy. 

You think YOU'RE lazy, I've been through 3 SRI's and must have put one on/off at least a dozen times already and was too lazy to make a DIY. In fact, Kyle was making this at the same time I was working on my manifold.


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

Not to hijack your thread but how much is usrt's oil catchcan?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Jimbow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jimbow* »_Not to hijack your thread but how much is usrt's oil catchcan?


Send [email protected] a PM. They aren't listed on the site as of yet; I'm not 100% sure what he is listing them for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

nice diy. when i did my install, it went the same, except that i had to dremel out the throttle cable bracket a little. it didn't line up quite right with the cable.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## highoutput (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

those mainfolds are so nice! looking at them makes me want to ditch the neuspeed and go all motor


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (highoutput)*

you even used gloves? thats thorough. i should use gloves. i must be able to stand such cold climates before i get fostbite with all the coolant absorbed into my skin


----------



## WhrIdlsOnceStood (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

So what parts exactly did you use for your air intake? Generic cone filter? Rubber couplings and rubber elbows? What kind of pipe is that? And did all the barb fittings come with the intake mani?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (WhrIdlsOnceStood)*

any cone filter will work but i prefer k&n like i said before bigger the cone the harder it will be to make it fit. 
to keep it simple and cheap i just cut up my old intake boot. the small peice of pipe was something laying around to make it all work.
all the barb fittings should come with it as far as i know. i did the install at the shop so everything i needed was there.


----------



## jettaiv4suprchrgII (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

awesome diy


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrgII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaiv4suprchrgII* »_awesome diy


thanx


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vwluger22)*

So how is this SRI running for you?
Install time?
*What extension is connected to your hex there?*
LMK as I'm picking one up soon.

_Modified by jtdunc at 1:19 AM 12-30-2006_


_Modified by jtdunc at 1:58 PM 12-31-2006_


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (jtdunc)*

Good, good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenGolfGreen (Aug 23, 2005)

now usrt needs to start selling the aeg manifold again and someone needs to write a DIY on that.. it might be me lol


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vasillalov)*

Can I use a USRT SRI for an OBD II Jetta 2.0L on my 95 Jetta OBD I 2.0L engine?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (jtdunc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtdunc* »_Can I use a USRT SRI for an OBD II Jetta 2.0L on my 95 Jetta OBD I 2.0L engine?

Yes, the throttle body holes are the same, you might need an extra hole added for your Idle valve though.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
Yes, the throttle body holes are the same, you might need an extra hole added for your Idle valve though.

Thanks.
Does anybody know for sure?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (jtdunc)*

You can ditch the ISV if you do it right, but some cars don't like to idle at all without it... you need one nipple on the SRI itself to recieve the outgoing hose from the ISV... I'm sure someone can chime in as to the correct size, but I believe its about the same as the brake booster, so you can T off that line where it comes out of the SRI and recirc it there... the outgoing hose for the ISV comes off at the throttle body, so that's taken care of, then all you need is a length of hose to span the extra distance from the stock locations. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bottom line, an OBDII and OBDI SRI are pretty much interchangable. You can get one made for OBDII and still run it fine on an OBDI car, or vice versa if the manifold has a nipple for the ISV you just cap it.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i'm thinking about picking one of these up. GREAT DIY, I have some questions if you or some one else could answer them.
1) Does the VR6 cable require modification to fit the 2 liter?
2) Did you install the throttle body upside down?
3) A stupid one for fair measure: do the injectors pull out together with the fuel rail as one piece? or do you pull the fuel rail out, then take out the injectors one by one.
4) the temperature sensors wiring harness is too short as you described, so one way is to cut the electrical tape, and pull out the two wires for the temp sensor, i got that. but what is my other option? cut the wiring harness, add on to the old wires by soldering new wires to it and putting the old wiring harness back on?
5) do the barb fittings only go on one way? or can you arrange them in any way you like?
on your pic, the one all the way on the left is: the temperature sensor, to the right is a fuel line, and the last one is the brake booster line correct? what is the third one from the left? 
6) why did you use plumbers tape to prevent a vacuum leak? and where did you use it? i didn't really understand that step.
I'm sorry for all the questions







i'm learning though








and one more








If i'm reading the dyno right, the stock manifold puts out more torque than the USRT, just barely right?
And oh yea.... i just noticed: 525 bucks?!!! I can probably find a used turbo for around that price, give or take a 100 bucks, is this one of those things you can buy used?


_Modified by ctuagent117 at 5:41 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ctuagent117* »_i'm thinking about picking one of these up. GREAT DIY, I have some questions if you or some one else could answer them.
1) Does the VR6 cable require modification to fit the 2 liter?
2) Did you install the throttle body upside down?
3) A stupid one for fair measure: do the injectors pull out together with the fuel rail as one piece? or do you pull the fuel rail out, then take out the injectors one by one.
4) the temperature sensors wiring harness is too short as you described, so one way is to cut the electrical tape, and pull out the two wires for the temp sensor, i got that. but what is my other option? cut the wiring harness, add on to the old wires by soldering new wires to it and putting the old wiring harness back on?
5) do the barb fittings only go on one way? or can you arrange them in any way you like?
on your pic, the one all the way on the left is: the temperature sensor, to the right is a fuel line, and the last one is the brake booster line correct? what is the third one from the left? 
6) why did you use plumbers tape to prevent a vacuum leak? and where did you use it? i didn't really understand that step.
I'm sorry for all the questions







i'm learning though








and one more








If i'm reading the dyno right, the stock manifold puts out more torque than the USRT, just barely right?
And oh yea.... i just noticed: 525 bucks?!!! I can probably find a used turbo for around that price, give or take a 100 bucks, is this one of those things you can buy used?

_Modified by ctuagent117 at 5:41 AM 12-31-2006_

1. no
2. yes
3. the injectors come out with the fuel rail one piece
4. yes you can cut and add on to them
5. they can be arranged in any order that order just made it easier do to the length of the wires and hose. the third one is just an extra bung welded in
6. the tape was used on the barb fittings to prevent vacuum leak and make i tighter fit
you do lose a little bit of torque but its hard to notice. there arent many out there so it might be hard to find a used one.
i hope that helps you out


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Guys, I just snagged this USRT SRI:
















So our discussion just because 100% for real.
I guess I'll have to see which nipples it comes with.
So what about installing the VR6 throttle body cable?


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks, that helps alot. if i see a used one, i'm def. snagging one up.
and to the above: you need the VR throttle cable because the 2 liter is too short and will stress itself.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

installing the throttle cable was kind of hard. unhooking it form the engine is cake but in the the cab is a pitta. you cant really see it when you are up side down in the driver seat. i dont really know how to tell how to find it maybe some one will chim in.


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

i've heard bad things about the throttle cable installation


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (ctuagent117)*

So in addition to the USRT SRI formy OBD I, I need to buy some gaskets:
1. For the intake
2. For the throttle body
Understand.
Now what about hoses, clamps, etc.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

*Anyone else see my questions?*
Would love to install.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

did you get the fittings w/ the mani? if so you only need hose clamp for the brake booster, any hardware store will have this. pick up about 6" of 1/2"id hose and a 1/2" to 1/2" barb coupler as well to make the connection to the brake booster.
the vr cable swap is really easy, just need to be a bit of a contortionist


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_did you get the fittings w/ the mani? if so you only need hose clamp for the brake booster, any hardware store will have this. pick up about 6" of 1/2"id hose and a 1/2" to 1/2" barb coupler as well to make the connection to the brake booster.
the vr cable swap is really easy, just need to be a bit of a contortionist

Yes I got three fittings. I'll get the hoses. Maybe I'll put some pix up here?
So this SRI was made for n OBD II and I have an OBD I engine.
People are telling me I need to adjsut for the EGR valve.
As to the cable install, I've spent a couple hours under my knee bolster installing a modified instrument cluster, newer alarm/keyless entry module, various wires for rear fogs, etc. Just never looked at the throttle cabling.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_did you get the fittings w/ the mani? if so you only need hose clamp for the brake booster, any hardware store will have this. pick up about 6" of 1/2"id hose and a 1/2" to 1/2" barb coupler as well to make the connection to the brake booster.
the vr cable swap is really easy, just need to be a bit of a contortionist

Do these barb couplers have to be brass?
I may recirc the ISV into the brake booster 1/2" lines. Can I use those white platsic T-connectors?
Home Depot only has the plastic T-connectors.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (jtdunc)*


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

plug the IAC in (electricalconnector) and loop the valve to itself and you are all set. adjust idle via the set screw on your tb and the ribs on the actual cable


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_plug the IAC in (electricalconnector) and loop the valve to itself and you are all set. adjust idle via the set screw on your tb and the ribs on the actual cable 

Sorry but I don't understand?
Do you mean the ISV?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

for the fittings i would go with brass over plastic or pvc ones


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

obd1 did not use ISV, it was IAC ( Idle Air Control) same idea, just diff era's


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_obd1 did not use ISV, it was IAC ( Idle Air Control) same idea, just diff era's

Plug the IAC - you mean cap it off?
Loop?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (jtdunc)*

plug the IAC in to its normal 2 wire connector
loop the IAC to itself. I.E. make it feed itself, continuous cycle. been doing this for years w/ no adverse effects


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (hkk735)*

back to the vr6 throttle cable... were you using a obd1 or obd2 cable?


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

cable doesnt matter.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

they way german auto parts shows them, they are different where the pedal attaches... anyone else know?


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (nobrakes!!!!)*

got a link?
basically its like this... mk3 is ball/socket, mk2 is hook type


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

well done, looks nice!


----------



## bbreault (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vwluger22)*

Hi. Ive got 94 Golf Obd1. Ive been looking at these intake mani's for the last few days and I want one bad! Will this fit on and OBD1, also how much did you pay for it. It doesnt list on their site







Thanks


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vwluger22)*

wicked helpful!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suter (Aug 29, 2005)

anyone done this with an automatic? The throttle cable has an electrical plug on it that is trasmission related. I'd like to know if there is a longer throttle cable that has a similar plug in


----------



## reidguitar (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: DIY: ABA USRT SRI INSTALL (vwluger22)*

what did you do about the egr valve?


----------

